# dSLR Infrared Landscape...



## Wigwam Jones (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been experimenting with my dSLR and an R72 infrared filter. Took this photo of an antique train and surrounding landscape in Spencer, NC last month.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice shot! I considered shooting infrared before and never got around to it, but that's inspired me to have a go. Thanks for posting, keep them coming!


----------

